# Tropiflora Fall sale



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tropiflora in Sarasota , fl. Is holding its fall sale October 4-6th. Just a heads up. I will be working it if anyone wants to stop by and say Hi.

Bill


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll be there Saturday, see ya then!


----------

